# Just Like A Woman



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My Son mentioned the other day when I told him I rather not eat something that I worry about what I eat just like a woman.But I thought about this too maybe this is why so many Men lay down and die from weight related illnesses :bash:

Ok question too.I eat meat but Lean Wild Game and Fish.Is there any problems eating Baked or Grilled Fish 4 times a week?

big rockpile


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

What about murcury? I guess it would depend on where you got the fish from. Too much tainted fish will harm you, or so I've heard.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

NickieL said:


> What about murcury? I guess it would depend on where you got the fish from. Too much tainted fish will harm you, or so I've heard.


Well they say Fish from our Local streams are ok as far as mercury.But yes go 20 miles down the road and it could be a problem but figure not eating much fish from that area.

Thing is Fish is easier to come by than Deer and Squirrel not that we don't have plenty of that.

big rockpile


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

that is funny that your son says you eat like a woman, I just tell others that I choose not to eat some things. Its not that I can't. Don't know what to tell you about the fish. Pam


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

I don't know about the fish, either. Just thought I'd chime in and say our diet is almost entirely game meat, too. Mostly elk and deer. Never had squirrel. I'd try it, though!
~Julie~


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

that remark! I think he should be proud of you for making good choices, and losing so much weight. Especially, because you did it for your health.

Ignore those remarks. And keep eating the fish!!!


----------

